# Das angelpolitische Jahr 2016



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2016)

*Das angelpolitische Jahr 2016​*
Damit ihr mal seht, was zum einen übers Jahr angel- und verbandspolitisch so passiert ist....

Und was ihr vermutlich alles nicht mit bekommen hättet, würden wir nicht unsere Arbeit hier machen..

Und ihr euch nur auf die Veröffentlichungen der Verbände verlassen hättet/verlassen müsstest....


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310475
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312387
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312218
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313729
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314754
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314502
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314695
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313026
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314827
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316681
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317099
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314908
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317605
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319068
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319058
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319387
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319828
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319823
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319891
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319975
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320125
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320271
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320585
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320974
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319473
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320971
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321273
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321290
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321261
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321438
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321473
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321124
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321483
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321600
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321782
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321829
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320927
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321802
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321787
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322114
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322189
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322157
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320903
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322406
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322445
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322068
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322575
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322747
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322164
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309651
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322787
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322742
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322869
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301165
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322905
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322962

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2016*

Es werden 2016 noch 2, 3 weiter Dinge kommen (Schlammschlacht DAFV-Präsidium, Verhalten DAFV jetzt beim Treffen mit Staatssekretären wegen Angelverbote etc.)..

Die gehen dann nicht unter, sondern werden nach Veröffentlichung dann hier natürlich angefügt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2016*

Neu eingefügt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322962


----------

